
Brain Gain: The underground world of “neuroenhancing” drugs - Jakob
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2009/04/27/090427fa_fact_talbot?currentPage=all
======
Jakob
I think it’s the wrong way. It’s not about "how to get even more done". A
sound mind in a sound body. But perhaps men have to go this route for a decade
to see this.

2 quotes:

"This winter, I spoke again with Alex, the Harvard graduate, and found that,
after a break of several months, he had gone back to taking Adderall—a small
dose every day. He felt that he was learning to use the drug in a more
“disciplined” manner. Now, he said, it was less about staying up late to
finish work he should have done earlier, and more “about staying focussed on
work, which makes me want to work longer"

"Every era has its defining drug. Neuroenhancers are perfectly suited for our
efficiency-obsessed, BlackBerry-equipped office culture."

------
tokenadult
This has been submitted LOTS of times before. See

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=571686>

for what appears to be the first submission, by rms, one of the top-ten
posters here.

Submitting the canonical form of a URL helps the HN duplicate-detection
software do its job of taking you to the previous thread and upvoting that
thread.

